# Kite Fishing



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

What is your take on Kite Fishing and is it feasable for Jersey Coast. I have a co-worker that was talking about trying it off the beach like they do in New Zealand and on the West coast.

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Kite fishing.....*

I have never done that and I really haven't heard of it being done in my neck of the woods.


----------

